# anyone want to be friends ?



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm in a transitory period of my life, and it's been compounded by isolation due to COVID. Thing is I'm running out of things to do in my COVID induced isolation. 

I'm hoping anyone has any tips on what I could do to pass the time, or if anyone wants to exchange messages and talk during this troubling time , that would be very helpful


----------



## usernamerequired (Dec 13, 2020)

Me! Do you have Skype?


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

usernamerequired said:


> Me! Do you have Skype?


 Yeah, PM me


----------

